# rush might be a bobcat!



## BobCatAttack (Dec 6, 2004)

the bobcats are working on a deal with the lakers to get rush.. they are offering the lakers a few 2nd round picks for him.. if this goes through this will be a huge move!!! So lets hope it does..


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I personally think you're better off with the second round pick and House.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Remember, this is the Bobcats. He'd probably be their third most talented player. Given a starting role on that team, he could get around 15 points per.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Ugh. I don't like Rush's game. He looks like a nice guy but seriously, he hasn't improved a lick since coming into the league. The only thing he is good for is shooting which he is extremely inconsistent.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Keep the pick, Rush is a scrub.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Did the Bobcats release Eddie House?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Ugh. I don't like Rush's game. He looks like a nice guy but seriously, he hasn't improved a lick since coming into the league. The only thing he is good for is shooting which he is extremely inconsistent.


Same exact thing I've posted a couple of times in the past day or two. I think it's funny that the one and only thing Rush is known for -- shooting -- is something he really isn't all that great at. His career numbers are something along the lines of 41% from the field and 30% from three.

Rush is not worth the upper second round pick by itself, let alone releasing a player who is at least as good in House.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Rush has had 1 good game in his career, that game against Minny. He's not shown any reason to invest in him. The Lakers are getting a steal by getting the pick. Over at NBA.com they said look for him to move into the starting lineup... I can't see why he should be playing over Bogans.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Rush has had 1 good game in his career, that game against Minny.


WRONG. He's had TWO good games. Remember the game against..............








................












.................











...........






Actually, that's right. He's had 1 good game. :|


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Did the Bobcats release Eddie House?


I believe so...it looks like the deal is gonna go down.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Never liked Rush, but hes only really gotten limited action. Not sure why we would release House of all people. Why not Bernard Robinson?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This just doesn't make any sense what so ever.


----------



## BobCatAttack (Dec 6, 2004)

Deal should go down sometime today from what they are saying..


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmm... interesting, might actually be a good deal for the Bobcats.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Seems to be pretty much official. I think Rush will put up something along the lines of ...

11 PPG
3 RPG
2 APG
1 SPG
39% FG
33% 3P
26 MPG


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Well I think they gave up too much. Two second rounders? I hope he realizes that he has to start producing or he'll be out of the league soon.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't want to say Rush is garbage... but he definately isn't worth two 2nd rounders.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I've liked almost everything Charlotte has done up to this point, but this move is a dud. If House was never on the team, <i>maybe</i> I don't rag on the upper second round pick for Rush. However, adding in a second second rounder and releasing House to make this work is just not very good.


----------



## BobCatAttack (Dec 6, 2004)

The Charlotte Bobcats today acquired guard Kareem Rush from the Los Angeles Lakers.

The Bobcats will send two second-round draft picks to the Lakers -- the pick Charlotte received from Atlanta on Aug. 16 and Charlotte's own 2008 second-round selection.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i dont mind this trade at all!!!


----------



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)

Good trade for the time being, but if a really good pick goes to the lakers, this may suck in the long run. Whoever called Rush a scrub, you cant really judge who good he is, because with the lakers he was surrounded by players that are so so so good. I think that he'll work out really well with the Cats.


Also, when does he start playing?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

After seeing that it was a second rounder and then a 08' 2nd rounder it doesnt really bother me. By 2008 we should be decent(hopefully) so hopefully Rush proves the naysayers wrong.


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

I remember last year with both shaq and Kobe out Krush dropped 30 on the kings, dont underestimate the kid he has talent


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> After seeing that it was a second rounder and then a 08' 2nd rounder it doesnt really bother me. By 2008 we should be decent(hopefully) so hopefully Rush proves the naysayers wrong.


The second rounder from this year wasn't your second rounder either (i think it was the Hawks, not sure though).... so you'll still have your own second for this year. And however many firsts you all have (i think you have 3!).


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

i think he will put up

(copy eddie house's stats here)
what the hell is up with releasing house?


----------



## danesh23 (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nima86</b>!
> I remember last year with both shaq and Kobe out Krush dropped 30 on the kings, dont underestimate the kid he has talent


ummmm.....if memory serves me well, the lakers were blown out of that game by like 25 pts....lol


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i dont like this move from the bobcats. house was playing rather well. he was quite productive and shot well. 45% and 41% from the field and beyond the arc, i belive it was? not to mention he was a league leader in steals. he was definitely worth keeping. it's not like this team is so desperate for a SG, you know. bogans, steve smith, kapono, and even theron smith can fill that position nicely. rush is barely an upgrade over any of the bobcats player, imho, and to think the bobcats waive house, and trade 2 2nd rounders for him??? somewhere on this board the laker fans are giggling to themselves. let's not forget the bobcats also gave up a 2nd rounder to obtain house, if i'm not mistaken? basically they're giving up 3 2nd round picks.. that is horrible considering rush is probably worth 1 2nd rounder.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> i dont like this move from the bobcats. house was playing rather well. he was quite productive and shot well. 45% and 41% from the field and beyond the arc, i belive it was? not to mention he was a league leader in steals. he was definitely worth keeping. it's not like this team is so desperate for a SG, you know. bogans, steve smith, kapono, and even theron smith can fill that position nicely. rush is barely an upgrade over any of the bobcats player, imho, and to think the bobcats waive house, and trade 2 2nd rounders for him??? somewhere on this board the laker fans are giggling to themselves. let's not forget the bobcats also gave up a 2nd rounder to obtain house, if i'm not mistaken? basically they're giving up 3 2nd round picks.. that is horrible considering rush is probably worth 1 2nd rounder.


Exactly. I liked Eddie House, I thought he was great for the Bobcats.


----------

